# Cancelling VHI health insurance policies or moving provider ?



## bullworth (18 Dec 2012)

I was informed that I am locked into a contract with the VHI until next year for my policy and also the policy of my small child.

Can they do this ? I was dealing with a lot of personal family issues/funerals etc when the policies were apparently renewed and I overlooked the possibility of questioning whether they suited my needs.

They say I am legally obliged to stay with the VHI for the term of the 1 year contract but I have already been with them since 1994. Even UPC would let me cancel my contract with them just so long as I was with them for a minimum of 1 year.

This is not a rant. I just would like to calmly know where I stand. I would like to switch providers at the minimum as I think they are simply too expensive. Can they really do this to me ? Can I not even switch providers of healthcare or downgrade my policy?


----------



## Billo (18 Dec 2012)

What date was your contract entered into ?

Did you read the details ? 

If so what did it say about length of contract ?


----------



## Mrmr (18 Dec 2012)

similar happened to me. If you have any extenuating circumstances, like redundancy, let them know and ask for a deal.


----------



## Palerider (18 Dec 2012)

You are locked into a 12 month contract, this is outlined on all renewals, it is worth a call, they may allow you to downgrade but do your homework first, try www.hia.ie for comparisons, a really excellent site.


----------



## A_l_e_x (19 Dec 2012)

Also, once you to cancel your contract, make sure you cancel direct debit with the bank. I've heard of people still being charged via direct debit even though they've cancelled their subscription (administration error etc.).


----------

